# Other hobbies



## pieface (Apr 29, 2018)

Just wondering what other hobbies/interests people on the forum have other than golf.

I do a fair bit of fishing when the weather is nicer which makes a nice change from golf sometimes.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 29, 2018)

I fish when the weather, or course conditions, aren't suitable for golf!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 29, 2018)

Dogging and bee keeping.


----------



## StevieT (Apr 29, 2018)

Photography


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2018)

Professional beer taster &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 29, 2018)

Scout leader and Archery Instructor and enjoy Trout fishing too&#128077;


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2018)

Dog Agility and general fitness. Just entered a half marathon in August so looks like I'll be doing a lot of running. Used to be a serious runner but it's been a few years!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 29, 2018)

Board games when our groups can meet up, which isnâ€™t very often.

Other than that it was PC gaming till my rig died but I canâ€™t afford a new one.

As a compromise I play board games on a tablet...


----------



## Leftie (Apr 29, 2018)

Archery, Squash and Racket Ball.   Keeps me suitably knackered ......

Not forgetting the grandchildren of course.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2018)

Music
Films 
Kickboxing


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 29, 2018)

I brew beer. I'm a better brewer than I am a golfer and have won more awards for my beer in the last two years than I have for my golf in the last seven!!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2018)

Cycling will go out all day 80mls no prob love down the Mersey to Chester and back.
Guitar self taught but limited knowledge would love to be better.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 29, 2018)

Fishing for me too.....used to be a dead keen match fisherman, then had a spell carping, but now golf takes most of my time but do manage a week chasing barbel on the even each year, plus a few days now and then doing the same.

Have a couple border terriers so that. house/garden, and family, takes up most of the rest of my spare time.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2018)

Photography. Now that I'm retired I'm devoting more time to getting the photo's I want, sometimes taking a couple of days to find exactly what I have in mind. And then its the editing time. I spend a fair bit of time tweaking them.

HID has barred me from camera shops. The last few months has seen me add a whole host of bits and pieces to the current set up. Lots more filters, and I've replaced a lens I wasn't happy with.

I found a camera club not long after moving out to Spain. Its run by a retired professional photographer. Even though I've been into photography since the 35mm days I've learned more in the last couple of months than I had even thought about.

Lovin' it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2018)

Other sports - mainly hockey , have umpired and coached a lot over the last 20 plus years


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 29, 2018)

"What do I like to do?   I don't know,  screw, play chess."


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2018)

Play music on my keyboard. Photography when I get the chance. Pencil drawing, usually portraits.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2018)

Lawn bowls and gardening.
Just won the green opening day competition for the second year running, I sure am lucky with drawing partners.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 29, 2018)

Walking - especially around Exmoor, skiing & Apre Ski :cheers:


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 29, 2018)

Photography and a bit of stargazing


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Mtb'ing and brewing...


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 29, 2018)

Basketball, PC Gaming, cricket and walking the dog


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 29, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			"What do I like to do?   I don't know,  screw, play chess."
		
Click to expand...

Let's play chess.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 29, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			I brew beer. I'm a better brewer than I am a golfer and have won more awards for my beer in the last two years than I have for my golf in the last seven!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is it available for the general public to purchase?  Is there a link you can share?


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 29, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Is it available for the general public to purchase?  Is there a link you can share?
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid not. Strictly limited low volume brews... once I move house and can upscale and brew commercially viable volumes.... who knows what might happen.


----------



## User101 (Apr 29, 2018)

Knitting and crotchet of an evening, also dabble in the odd game of bridge, oh and....actually better not say, it'll get me a ban.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 29, 2018)

Loved my cricket and footy. Got to a decent standard at both. Taking the mutts out and I Love to travel and see new places.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2018)

I collect first day covers. Have done since a kid


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 29, 2018)

Political comment and yogurt knitting...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Photography. Now that I'm retired I'm devoting more time to getting the photo's I want, sometimes taking a couple of days to find exactly what I have in mind. And then its the editing time. I spend a fair bit of time tweaking them.

HID has barred me from camera shops. The last few months has seen me add a whole host of bits and pieces to the current set up. Lots more filters, and I've replaced a lens I wasn't happy with.

I found a camera club not long after moving out to Spain. Its run by a retired professional photographer. Even though I've been into photography since the 35mm days I've learned more in the last couple of months than I had even thought about.

Lovin' it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of becoming a hit man, buy 1 get one free, i'll be in Spain soon , mates rates apply. :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Dogging and bee keeping.
		
Click to expand...

The photographers should take pictures of you dogging, that would be an interesting forum meet.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 30, 2018)

Collect watches, have been collecting for 10 years now, had about 30 at one point but down to 8 now.
Hoping to get to Baselworld next year.


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2018)

FA coach - juniors
Watching Watford :rofl:
Car cleaning and detailing
Fish keeping


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Taking the mutts out and I Love to travel and see new places.
		
Click to expand...

Where you ever Miss Lymm?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2018)

just lately its HPR training with Rupert. love shooting but not been for a while, but will once the pup doesn't just chase anything he see's.

Do the odd bit of sea fishing, mainly beach casting and lures off rocks and piers.

Also like guitars,was getting back into that and did a few gigs last year, but not had the time or inclination on late, esp the travel.


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 30, 2018)

Play bass in a covers band (we don't get together that often though), other than that, sitting on my a*se watching telly


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2018)

Dad's taxi, walking the dog, cutting grass and DIYing. Just got a pressure washer....woop. House and garden is a bit of a fixer upper.
Keep meaning to do some jogging, hasn't happened yet.

I'm not even golfing these days, must to do better.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 30, 2018)

Really into the craft beer scene especially in the UK. Hoping to get back into playing guitar again.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2018)

I wish I had any time for my hillwalking, painting, silversmithing and cycling interests. As it is right now I'm barely even playing golf any more as I'm working so much.


----------



## MrBrightside (Apr 30, 2018)

My Sons football takes up Saturday Mornings
My Sons Motocross takes up all day Sunday

Was cycling but golf has taken over. Do like a bit of fishing but hard to justify the time(or get a pass off the Mrs).


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2018)

Play football, or at least I did until February when I sprained my ankle. Saturday team just won our division at the weekend. Sunday team is lower mid-table, but we did beat the top of the league team yesterday.

I also sing and play guitar in a band. You can listen to us here if you like soundcloud.com/thedamnfinecoats - Gigs are fewer and farther between these days though. One of the local pubs we used to gig at regularly has just shut down too.

Err that's probably it really. I used to play tennis but not in the last couple of years. Golf probably took over from that actually.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 30, 2018)

Skiing and hill walking


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 1, 2018)

I guess doing Aikido 3 times a week for 26 years counts as a hobby. That and playing golf 2 - 4 times a week makes me wonder how I ever keep up with so many TV series.... suppose we're lucky to be able to bingewatch multiple episodes at a time on the likes of Netflix et al.


----------



## User101 (May 1, 2018)

MrBrightside said:



			My Sons football takes up Saturday Mornings
My Sons Motocross takes up all day Sunday

Was cycling but golf has taken over. Do like a bit of fishing but hard to justify the time(or get a pass off the Mrs).

View attachment 24900

Click to expand...

Brilliant, you'll be a poor man all your life if you follow his dreams doing that sport. An old friend of mine up here takes his Daughter everywhere round the country, he even drove her to Switzerland the other week as she was representing GB. Ciara Robertson is her name.


----------



## drewster (May 1, 2018)

At the risk of sounding the most boring man on earth, rather than watch crap tele I do like to do a decent jigsaw while listening to whatever on spotify !!!  Dull I know but it clears my head after a tough day in the office and there's only so many reruns of Downton Abbey I can take........ i'll get my coat !!!!!


----------



## Dibby (May 1, 2018)

Aside from golf, I like to spend time with my family, and time in the gym. I used to do a lot of competitive weightlifting, now retired from that, but tempted to have a go in some of the master's comps, as competing against fellow old men will give me more of a chance than in open comps against the young guys. Also thinking of having a go a strongman, atlas stones, pulling trucks, throwing kegs, and that kind of thing.

I believe that the gym work has actually benefitted my golf a lot. I wouldn't suggest people need to go to weightlifter or strongman levels of training, but being stronger, more flexible and faster will improve your game and reduce injury risk. It's becoming apparent in the pro game that physical condition matters, but it seems to not have hit the amateur game to the same level.


----------



## hors limite (May 1, 2018)

Have had dogs for the past 20 years so plenty of walking. A couple of years ago, a Rhodesian Ridgeback joined the family. Decided to do some more formal training with him and joined a group. We both enjoyed it and I have now trained to be a trainer. The dogs are often easier to train than their owners.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 1, 2018)

hill walking, reading, jigsaws (theraputic) and collecting board games (from charity shops - so not really very seriously).  Though in truth not much time for such hobbies as most of my spare time I am involved in things that you wouldn't call hobbies.


----------



## richart (May 1, 2018)

Season ticket holder at the best football team in Berkshire.:thup: Gardening, bit of a petrol head, going to rock concerts with my daughter. Getting old disgracefully.:thup:


----------



## SatchFan (May 1, 2018)

If the weather is nice I play golf. If it's bad I play the guitar. Seems I've played a lot of guitar recently.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2018)

richart said:



			Season ticket holder at the best football team in Berkshire.:thup: Gardening, bit of a petrol head, going to rock concerts with my daughter. Getting old disgracefully.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As it's your birthday I'll ignore the obvious reply to the best football team in Berkshire. Big fan of live music and I'll try and go and see local bands as well as the bigger names as much as I can. Might even be wrangling a night on a tour bus later in the year


----------



## JamesR (May 1, 2018)

Wine - I collect, taste and drink
Fine dining - I like to try different high end restaurants every so often


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Wine - I collect, taste and drink
Fine dining - I like to try different high end restaurants every so often
		
Click to expand...

You and my ex wife would get on great


----------



## Seamer (May 2, 2018)

Cycling, both road and mountain, motorbikes and I dabble with snowboarding when I can.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Play music on my keyboard.
		
Click to expand...

Rumour has it that you could do with a bigger organ mate


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Rumour has it that you could do with a bigger organ mate


Click to expand...

At least I can play a tune with mine  &#128512;


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2018)

chrisd said:



			At least I can play a tune with mine  &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

So can I mate, as long as it's limited to about 8 or 9 notes


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			So can I mate, as long as it's limited to about 8 or 9 notes


Click to expand...

All the right notes but not necessarily in the right order &#128513;


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2018)

Playing snooker, walking, Celtic, punk rock, rugby league (off to Magic Weekend and then France for Catalans-Rhinos this month)


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2018)

Fishing here..... heaven.


----------



## Kellfire (May 2, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			You and my ex wife would get on great 

Click to expand...

Maybe they already did and that's why she's your ex?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Maybe they already did and that's why she's your ex?
		
Click to expand...

I send my thanks :thup:


----------



## MrBrightside (May 2, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Brilliant, you'll be a poor man all your life if you follow his dreams doing that sport. An old friend of mine up here takes his Daughter everywhere round the country, he even drove her to Switzerland the other week as she was representing GB. Ciara Robertson is her name.
		
Click to expand...

Its not cheap, my lads on his 3rd new bike in two years due to the rate he's growing which obliviously means new kits required long before its worn out; we'll also be looking for a camper van this year too.

At the end of the day, both my son and i love the sport/hobby and we get to spend all day Sunday from 8am to 6pm together plus other times doing something we love which is within our means, it really is good quality time together. If you cant afford it or are trying to 'keep up the jones's' is when you'll struggle.

I bet your friend would do it all over again given the chance!


----------



## richart (May 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As it's your birthday I'll ignore the obvious reply to the best football team in Berkshire. Big fan of live music and I'll try and go and see local bands as well as the bigger names as much as I can. Might even be wrangling a night on a tour bus later in the year
		
Click to expand...

For my bithday, my daughter got me tickets for Def Leppard supported by Cheap Trick, Saxon, Wishbone Ash, and Scorpions at Stone Fest. Love live music, and seeing old bands that I saw back in late 70's early 80's.


----------



## londonlewis (May 2, 2018)

I don't understand this thread. What are other hobbies?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2018)

richart said:



			For my bithday, my daughter got me tickets for Def Leppard supported by Cheap Trick, Saxon, Wishbone Ash, and Scorpions at Stone Fest. Love live music, and seeing old bands that I saw back in late 70's early 80's.
		
Click to expand...

Some line up that. Going to this as my birthday is June 16th. http://www.stonefreefestival.com/ Going both days


----------



## Wilson (May 2, 2018)

I have long and heated debates with a 2 year old, enjoy the odd jigsaw, and Iâ€™m spending more & more time in the garden.

I used to fish a lot when younger, but just donâ€™t have the time now.


----------



## richart (May 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some line up that. Going to this as my birthday is June 16th. http://www.stonefreefestival.com/ Going both days
		
Click to expand...

I am going on the Saturday, my daughter is going both days. Last year saw Blue Oyster Cult, and Rainbow.


----------



## Tongo (May 3, 2018)

Watch other sports (mainly Hockey, Basketball, Cricket and Squash. Have got back into Squash recently) Or i am writing for my cricket blog.


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2018)

I am close to getting to my 200th parkrun.
Unfortunately I am not allowed to run marathon's anymore, or race hard on any distance. So I now stick to running parkrun once a week.

I also own quite a bit of photographic gear, but I probably haven't touched it for a year, since the baby got more mobile.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2018)

larmen said:



			I am close to getting to my 200th parkrun.
Unfortunately I am not allowed to run marathon's anymore, or race hard on any distance. So I now stick to running parkrun once a week.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. I've done 12, so I'm right on your tail. :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Aug 25, 2018)

Play a bit of bass guitar myself and cant justify or really afford a Fender Jazz bass so decided to make one instead. Completed my first one today, pics attached, from many component parts. Has really been fun with a few swears along the way

Here's my JB copy -


----------



## andycap (Aug 25, 2018)

Recently taken up archery after trying it on holiday , absolutly love it , have just spent a fortune on kitting myself out with a bow and all the accessories , got a home made target in the garden and can shoot up to 30 yards , currently shooting 100 - 150 arrows a day , and twice a week club shoots , golf clubs have not seen the light of day for the last 3 months and i dont miss it .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 25, 2018)

Learning acoustic guitar and lots of cycling.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 25, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Play a bit of bass guitar myself and cant justify or really afford a Fender Jazz bass so decided to make one instead. Completed my first one today, pics attached, from many component parts. Has really been fun with a few swears along the way

Here's my JB copy -
View attachment 25435
View attachment 25434

Click to expand...

that looks nice what does it play like.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 25, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			that looks nice what does it play like.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty nice, never played an actual JB for comparison but the swamp ash body with the Wilkinson p'ups are very responsive, gives a very nice punchy tone, just letting the neck settle in but it's sounding very versatile so far, way way better than the few cheap shop basses I've owned at least. Project 2 is about to start, have a couple of slabs of utile mahogany and black limba good to go, PBass style next with an active EMG humbucker, will make the body myself this time using templates, looking for more of a plain rock machine with growly lows.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 25, 2018)

Watch baseball as I'm too old to play now.  Do a ton of stuff for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers NFL time and really got back into NHL hockey last season too.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 26, 2018)

Loads of mountain biking the last few months after discovering the local woods have some great trails.
Really enjoying it, fitness levels have increased loads as an added bonus.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2018)

Football and grandkids. None of which am sure help the stress levels. &#128534;


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

I honestly am struggling to think of one other hobby I have maintained anymore

I used to have a football season ticket.. got rid few seasons ago to play more golf

used to play football.. ACL replacement made that harder and harder to maintain a good standard so focused on golf

used to play PS4 games etc.. kids stopped that really 

I really enjoy my job.. but that isnt a hobby. thats a profession 

so its just golf


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 26, 2018)

stamp collecting


----------



## Lump (Aug 26, 2018)

Use to play tournament paintball. 
If you think golf is expensive, think again. Would love to still play but itâ€™s one or the other. (Iâ€™m better at golf too)


Few of my old shirts.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2018)

Play bowls twice a week, really enjoy it.

Small village club with about 30 regulars and plenty of 'no prisoners' banter.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 27, 2018)

Swim twice a week to help with fitness and Yoga once a week. Both help release endorphins


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 30, 2018)

Something I've been interested for years but never really pursued is astronomy. Moved to Spain, great clear skies and a lot less light pollution. Next door neighbour has a scope, linked to cameras and laptop. After a late night watching the Persids meteor showers I finally bit the bullet and ordered a scope. Scheduled to arrive about 4pm, if the tracking is spot on. Probably a late night tonight.

The neighbour is into Deep Space Nebulas, and the photos are stunning. My interest at present is the moon and the near planets. You'd be amazed at what you can see with a decent pair of binoculars, Jupiter and several of its moons. Looking forward to scoping it.


----------



## Jasonr (Aug 30, 2018)

Lump said:



			Use to play tournament paintball.
If you think golf is expensive, think again. Would love to still play but itâ€™s one or the other. (Iâ€™m better at golf too)
View attachment 25437

Few of my old shirts.
		
Click to expand...

In a similar vein I played airsoft for a few years. Was quite good fun but the kit could get expensive especially if you start down the mil sim route themed event type route even if you go replica. Had some great games and weekends away though but it got to the point where I just couldn't face crawling along on my belly in the mud any more playing soldiers. 

It attracted a lot of Walter Mittys though which I didn't like


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 30, 2018)

I used to play football, but kids and work stopped that years ago.

I'm really into my music, used to DJ at clubs and bars playing house/garage music but over the last few years that's developed into me running my own mobile disco company; weddings, birthday parties, corporate events, etc. Business is booming in this, my third year.

Aside from that, it's all about spending time with the family.


----------



## Lump (Aug 30, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			I used to play football, but kids and work stopped that years ago.

I'm really into my music, used to DJ at clubs and bars playing house/garage music but over the last few years that's developed into me running my own mobile disco company; weddings, birthday parties, corporate events, etc. Business is booming in this, my third year.

Aside from that, it's all about spending time with the family.
		
Click to expand...

Shabba!


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 31, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			I used to play football, but kids and work stopped that years ago.

I'm really into my music, used to DJ at clubs and bars playing house/garage music but over the last few years that's developed into me running my own mobile disco company; weddings, birthday parties, corporate events, etc. Business is booming in this, my third year.

Aside from that, it's all about spending time with the family.
		
Click to expand...

Same. I still dj, started as a House dj early 90's and continued into 00's but work dried up. Bit the bullet and starting playing crossover Soul, Funk, Disco, R'n'B etc in bars but never ventured to wedding's but that's where the money is. Still dj in a cool backroom bar playing House music once a month so that keeps my passion going.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 31, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Same. I still dj, started as a House dj early 90's and continued into 00's but work dried up. Bit the bullet and starting playing crossover Soul, Funk, Disco, R'n'B etc in bars but never ventured to wedding's but that's where the money is. Still dj in a cool backroom bar playing House music once a month so that keeps my passion going.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. I do get the occasional odd 'proper' gig as I would call it but not as much as I'd like, plus as much as I love it, I very rarely get paid for that.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 31, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Nice. I do get the occasional odd 'proper' gig as I would call it but not as much as I'd like, plus as much as I love it, I very rarely get paid for that.
		
Click to expand...

Might not be what you want or even need but my mate runs an agency amd is looking for dj's in the MK area in bars like Revolution but it is playing crossover stuff. Maybe the occassional house gig too.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 31, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Might not be what you want or even need but my mate runs an agency amd is looking for dj's in the MK area in bars like Revolution but it is playing crossover stuff. Maybe the occassional house gig too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really, sounds interesting. Can you send me a PM with some more details?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 31, 2018)

A bit of petty crime - nothing bad, just a bit of protection/intimidation.

Helps support a quite substantial drink and drugs lifestyle.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 12, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Photography. Now that I'm retired I'm devoting more time to getting the photo's I want, sometimes taking a couple of days to find exactly what I have in mind. And then its the editing time. I spend a fair bit of time tweaking them.

HID has barred me from camera shops. The last few months has seen me add a whole host of bits and pieces to the current set up. Lots more filters, and I've replaced a lens I wasn't happy with.

I found a camera club not long after moving out to Spain. Its run by a retired professional photographer. Even though I've been into photography since the 35mm days I've learned more in the last couple of months than I had even thought about.

Lovin' it.
		
Click to expand...

And a new telescope has arrived. Its a little bit more than a tube on a stick. Motor driven, and with an automatic search function. Key in what you want to view, and the scope will move onto it. Once on it, it will automatically track it as the earth rotates. Capable of taking a decent DSLR camera, although I will be getting a USB camera.

Although I'll cut my teeth on the moon and planetary images, the aim is to move onto deep space photography. The images you may have seen of multicoloured nebula and galaxies are actually made up of lots of images stacked one on top of the other. At a single sighting all you will see is a few stars and a hazy cloud but by stacking multiple images the various gases will be seen in all their colourful glory.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 13, 2018)

Full time job and golf four times a week.... 
my other hobby is trying to maintain a stable relationship and fitting in time to nap.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And a new telescope has arrived. Its a little bit more than a tube on a stick. Motor driven, and with an automatic search function. Key in what you want to view, and the scope will move onto it. Once on it, it will automatically track it as the earth rotates. Capable of taking a decent DSLR camera, although I will be getting a USB camera.

Although I'll cut my teeth on the moon and planetary images, the aim is to move onto deep space photography. The images you may have seen of multicoloured nebula and galaxies are actually made up of lots of images stacked one on top of the other. At a single sighting all you will see is a few stars and a hazy cloud but by stacking multiple images the various gases will be seen in all their colourful glory.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds impressive. I still remember the first time I saw Saturn - standing in the garden with my daughter on Christmas night with a very basic 'scope we had got her as a present. It was quite extraordinary. We genuinely had no idea what we were looking for, and then 'bam'.


----------



## badgb21 (Sep 13, 2018)

Windsurfing and Kitesurfing


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 13, 2018)

Like playing my guitar but am limited self taught off YouTube.
Going to have lessons this winter to keep me off the course a bit.


----------

